# CPT code for repair of Patella Implant Fracture/



## Jody Mortensen (Sep 25, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what CPT codes would be assigned from the following op report: Postop dx is patella fracture status post total knee arthroplasty 7 years ago:  Incision opened in patella region, once opened patellar component was actually loose within the joint.  The fracture had gone through the patellar component & had dislodged it from the bone. There was no viable bony tissue inferiorly & proximally  it was also fragmented.  The component was removed, small inferior fragment brought back to its normal position. I debrided with curet down to good bone both proximally & distally & then bone grafted. I placed 2 K wires and made a cerlcage of of figure-of-eight wire, once that was completed the bone bent nicely. Surgeon goes on to suturing the proximal quad across the the fracture site into the patella tendon and repairs the retinacular tissue with sutures also.  

We have looked at CPT codes for removal of the implant 20680 with CPT code 27524.  Please let me know your thoughts.  Thank you so much.  Jody Hecht


----------

